# Replacement Entrance Doors



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

As many of you are aware we are suffering ongoing delays in the supply of the replacement Euramax exterior doors to replace failed doors. The Swift Group is in daily contact with Euramax in France to try resolve this problem and confirm the expected delivery dates for the replacement doors. Unfortunately the latest information received today indicates these have now slipped further to the 15th May 2009.

Whilst this situation is largely out of our control, we have been and will continue to do all we can to arrange for replacement doors as quickly and as efficiently as possible. 

On behalf of the Swift Group we apologise to our customers for the continued delays and inconvenience this problem is causing. 

Regards,

Andy Spacey
Design & Development Director


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for letting us all know. Personally we would rather wait for the whole job (struts etc) to be done all at the same time.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Replacement doors*

High Swift,

Can you confirm that you are now in receipt of the doors and that they are being sent out to the dealers please

Thank you


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
Yes, the replacement doors arrived on Friday, they are currently be shipped to dealers this week.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

*replacement doors*

great news

Thanks Andy


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

This seems like EXCELLENT service - keeping all informed direct from the manufacturer.........

It is a shame more of the mainstream manufacturers dont pop up on here to offer a similar service.

Hey Nuke - have you offered a branch to Autotrail et al to come on board?
any response????
regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi is there any more news on the doors ? we haven't heard anything.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I can confirm all the doors received at Swift have now been dispatched to dealers. I am aware of a number of replacement doors that have already been fitted over the last 2 weeks.

I would imagine that your dealer will book you in, but let me know if you want us to chase this up.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And very good doors they are too ! 

We had ours fitted in March, just before we went away, and are now awaiting a date to fit the retaining strut and hinge covers that had not arrived before we left.

Swift and Marquis will no doubt be happy to know that, after sticking a thick high density foam pad to the wall of the van, we have not done any damage to the van or the door when it swung back and hit the van side a couple of times.

It is nice to have the door opening fully and we'd like to explore a way of doing this with Marquis rather than go back to the half opening door which is a result of the restraining strut at the top of the door.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ash I would be very grateful if you could chase this up for me, as I am not 100% sure where our door has gone to, as Kath originally organised that it would be a different dealer to the one that supplied our MH.

Many thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

No problem. I'll come back to you in the morning.

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ash...........that would be brilliant as our current door is really getting quite bad now esp at the top.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

We have spoken to your dealer, and confirm the door is with them. However, it seems upon delivery, the door catch covers were missing.

We have put these in the post today, and they should be with him tomorrow.

I hope that is OK.

Ash


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> However, it seems upon delivery, the door catch covers were missing.


Remarkable !

We had a new door fitted to our van in March and had to go away without door catch covers, retaining strut and decals as they were not in the pack. I wrote to all interested parties, including the manufacturer and UK importer, as well as several MHF members who were waiting to have the new doors fitted to point out that these parts were not in the pack with the door.

We're now back and still waiting to have the door catch covers, retaining strut and decal fitted...

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > However, it seems upon delivery, the door catch covers were missing.
> ...


Grizzly,

I am not personally aware of your case, but if you send me a PM with your details, I'll chase up your missing parts.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have spoken to your dealer, and confirm the door is with them. However, it seems upon delivery, the door catch covers were missing.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ash could you PM me with the dealer that is dealing with this............as I said I wasn't sure if it was actually the one Kath was arranging it with or not.

Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> I am not personally aware of your case, but if you send me a PM with your details, I'll chase up your missing parts.


Thanks Ash...PM on the way with my details.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have just spoken to the dealer............he has said he has the door but the white panel decor is missing which without this would make the whole door grey and wouldn't match the rest of the MH so he is checking on that part. He has also just said to my Husband that the door will no longer have gas struts once fitted :?: I am just checking if this is correct esp with previous posts by Grizzly, just a bit concerned that if our door went all the way back it would hit the window.

Just as a matter of interest I know you said the door covers were missing would that be the white area at the bottom of the door.

Thanks once again.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry, maybe should have been clearer, the missing parts were the catch covers (small triangle shaped plastic parts), which cover the catches on the door frame.

I assume the dealer is talking about the decal fitted to the door, as part of the graphics, and this should have been ordered separately, but I can look into this in the morning.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ash thanks for the reply..............yes the bottom white door bit is def missing. What about the struts ? must admit that he was very helpful, and if we ever do consider changing we will be taking our business there :wink: as it is near to home, or JCMH's.

My Husband used to run a Rover garage and it was amazing how many folk came to him for warranty work (Car bought elsewhere) and ended up buying a new Rover :wink: so if you do speak to him please say many thanks from us.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I will certainly pass on your thanks, we do speak to Ken quiet often.

With regards to the struts, Euramax have designed a solution to offer customers a door that opens nearly 180 degrees. Instead of a strut, Euramax have placed a bump stop on the door and skirt, which stops the door from bending, and therefore, your Bolero will be fitted with the bump stop.

Because of the larger skirt profile and the skirt mounted on the door, the Kon-tiki & Voyager models will still be fitted with a strut, as per the original doors.

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again Ash.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Because of the larger skirt profile and the skirt mounted on the door, the Kon-tiki & Voyager models will still be fitted with a strut, as per the original doors.
> 
> Ash


Hi Ash...we can't get hold of our dealer today but have been out to look at the van. I wonder if we will be able to have the bumper fitted as the door opens onto the wheel arch ? I do hope so as it has been great having a 180 deg opening door these last few weeks.

Surely the new fitting will still have the risk of the door slamming back even if there is a bumper to stop it doing any major damage ? We've stuck a thick piece of high density foam to the wheel arch to stop damage but twice we have had the door hit it at speed when the wind has caught it.

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi G,

Marquis have been told of this issue, and a solution, which is to move the position of the bump stop, while still allowing the door to open fully. Again, it is covered in the Process Sheet, but if they have any issues or questions, they are free to call us.

Its not so easy to explain in text, but I hope when you see the solution, it will become clearer. In principle, Euramax have developed a solution where the bump stop is in two halves, with the male half fitted to the door.

The two parts mate together, and lock, stopping the door from being closed by the wind. If the wind catches the door while opening, the bump stop male part will bend, providing a damper, avoiding any damage to either the skirt, vehicle side or door.

Because of the position of the bump stop (either on the Bolero or Kon-Tiki range), Euramax feel it will stop excess twist through the hinges, causing more problems with the door itself.

I hope that makes it clearer (or maybe not! :lol: )

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi and many thanks to both Swift and Couplands of Louth, our new door is now fitted and seems a lot better than the original...........I am very impressed well done to everyone involved.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose,
Thanks very much,
Andy


----------

